# Newbie Expat



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, this is my first experience as an future expat. I have travel Asia a lot but have never worked or lived there. I have been working the last 20 years to get an opportunity to be able to live somewhere in Asia and that opportunity just came to me.

My company has moved me from Hawaii to Texas and now I have an opportunity to work and live in the Santa Rosa area of the Philippines. I am very excited, except the open position will be a pay decrease however with the lower cost of living I am hoping it will compensate for the lower wages.
I am a 50 year old male raising my 6 year old daughter on my own. So my first priority is finding a safe area and a good school. I looked into a School called Brent however the upfront cost are just to much for my budget. Another one I am looking at is Savior however they do not do mid year transfers. So I do not know what to do? I have to move there this February. 

I guess my questions are for people with small children, how has your experience been and what suggestions can you give me in regards to living? Apt or Home? Area? My office will be in the Laguna area. How about banks? I currently have Chase however I guess I will have to get a bank in the Philippines? I was told I can get paid Dollars or Peso’s? I really have no idea what to expect.
Help..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Ksome1 and welcome,

I'm sure you will receive some ideas and information from posters here. Tough decision making a move like this. Especially with a young child and taking a cut in pay.
Hope you are able to get enough input to make an informed decision for the move. This is a great country for retirement but unless very sure in advance, it can have negative surprises after the move.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

plus .. if you want safety, forget lower cost of living. 

apartment with top notch security, car plus driver .. all can add up easily, especially since you have a child in tow

in Manila people get knocked off for matters less than 100 

do some search about expats living in Manila


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

You can enroll your daughter to St Scholastica's College Westgrove if you don't mind sending her to a convent school.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Ksome1, My wife and I used to bring our boys to the Philippines when they were about the same age as your daughters, and two things stick out my memories from those experiences. Your daughter may or may not pick up little bugs that she would not be exposed to back in the US. One time we took our sons swimming at a five star hotel in Manila, and they both became infected with an amoeba parasite, which caused them to have diarrhea for a few days. They quickly got over it, after going to the doctor, but this is a tropical country, and sanitary conditions are somewhat different. The other thing was the culture shock for my boys. So my sons were somewhat bored here, and they didn't relate very well to the other kids their own age here. So, I guess it could potentially be a difficult adjustment for a young child, and you will really need to monitor her physical and emotional health, but it could be done if the conditions are right. I had not trouble opening up a Peso account with Metrobank, but they told me that I needed to become a permanent registered alien, and that I must obtain an ACR card from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration. I've obtained an ACR, but they are still giving me static about opening a US Dollar account with them. I don't know why, but sometimes the bureaucracy is so thick that you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. I have been living in Olongapo and i opened a bpi dollar account just after i got here. It was easy. First place i went they said no but i went to a little older bpi branch and they helped me in with no hassles. Had it for over 2 years and never had problems with the service


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Schools*



ksome1 said:


> I am a 50 year old male raising my 6 year old daughter on my own. So my first priority is finding a safe area and a good school. I looked into a School called Brent however the upfront cost are just to much for my budget. Another one I am looking at is Savior however they do not do mid year transfers. So I do not know what to do? I have to move there this February.


Schools here start their vacation for summer the last part of March usually. With that in mind, I think I would make the move and take plenty of time finding and visiting other expats in your chosen area that also have kids. Learn as much about possible schools and get recommendations from them. In this country, the quality of the teaching is not the only concern. Safety for your child has to be the #1 issue.


Jet Lag..


----------



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Update*

Made it to Manila, found a home at BF Homes. I put an offer on one in Alabang however it was turned down and the one in BF has a pool so perfect for my Daughter. First impressions I like it! I am enrolling my daughter at <SNIP> international school. Currently I am working in Manila Sucat area but in June our new office opens in Laguna. So far so good!!!!! Visa is progressing, Bank opened with <SNIP> very easily.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am from Sta Rosa area I would presume your company will be located at Laguna Technopark. There are several schools here like St Scholastica all girls, La Salle, Xavier school tuition is also 150k up, don Bosco and Brent. My kids used to go in Brent before but we were not satisfied with the outcome. There are many Villages here Ayala weatgrove is the counterpart of Ayala Alabang, La Residencia, Georgia, Valaenza, Sta Rosa Estatees rent here is from 80k above and some below. I have 2 kids that goes in the school here. Convenient here since everything is nearby and still not polluted close to nature, no traffic. If you live in Alabang you will have to ask for a sticker for a village or Mamplasan since there is less traffic there if you use regular way with the buses going technopark its so traffic cause there is only one road for them. 
In here its mostly gated communities, nearby is Solenad/nuvali, wakeboard park, Paseo and a lot of good schools and university. 3 golf club is also near like South forbes, country club and Sta Elena... 
I find it cleaner here than Alabang since not so many buses allowed only in certain areas as well as jeepneys. Mostly private cars.


----------

